# [SOLVED] cnmss



## knucklebone (Jul 31, 2008)

:4-dontknoAfter starting up my PC a RunDLL window appeared reporting cnmss can not find module, because can not load c:\users\Joop\cnmss. Who can advise me to solve eliminating this irritating failure at (after) start up of win vista.:4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: cnmss*

Quote:Geekgirl
"Open the System Configuration Utility and look in the Startup tab for anything related to this "cnmss module". Disable it.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/does-anyone-know-what-cnmss-is-resolved-154635.html


----------



## knucklebone (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: cnmss*

To: Anyone interested

The problem as described recently has been solved. I´ll give the followed routing in Dutch for the people with the same irritating failure at (after) start up of win vista viz.:
go to configuratie scherm --> systeembeheer --> systeemconfiguratie --> opstarten --> schakel uit " canon IJ status monitor canon inkjet iP5200
et voila problem is solved. 

Regards Knucklebone


----------

